# looking for stock intake tube



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone , i am looking for a Stock intake tube for a 2005 GTO that goes from the intake manifold to the mass air flow sensor... I do not need the according tube extension... some one drilled a hole in my stock one  If any one has one for sale please let me know
thx aaron


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hows it going, I have a stock 04 Intake tube if interested but not sure if it would fit your year. Is there any difference in the tubes between 04 and 05? If interested I would sell it to you for $10.00 plus shipping.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

interested !! Does any one know if it will fit???


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

aarons1k said:


> Hi everyone , i am looking for a Stock intake tube for a 2005 GTO that goes from the intake manifold to the mass air flow sensor... I do not need the according tube extension... some one drilled a hole in my stock one  If any one has one for sale please let me know
> thx aaron


Check EBAY, they always have a ton of 04-06 GTO items for sale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can`t you use a rubber or plastic plug to put in the hole they drilled?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

there is one in there , not digging it tho , it is loose and i would hate for it to come out and suck **** in to the motor... I dont know y they would drill a hole anyways?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nitrous kit?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i guess it could of been , i see no other sign of it..... hmmmm


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

aarons1k said:


> there is one in there , not digging it tho , it is loose and i would hate for it to come out and suck **** in to the motor... I dont know y they would drill a hole anyways?


RTV on the plug might work for you.


----------

